# Eye goobers! Stinky face!



## Sadie4 (Feb 27, 2015)

i clean Bella's eyes with a cotton ball soaked in warm water, or use an cleaner for white hair., for the tear stains. Then a fine comb to get the softened goobers out.

But her face still smells! How do you shampoo just her face?( Bella goes to the groomers every 6 weeks.) I read where you just be careful not to get in their eyes, and to use a wash cloth to rinse shampoo out, but I can't see how that would totally get all the shampoo out! I don't want to freak her out by just pouring water over her nose!

I've had her almost a year now, as I got her from someone who couldn't keep her any longer, she's 6 yrs old, and have only bathed her once.

She does only drink bottled water, as I read that is suppose to help with tear staining.

Any suggestions would be welcomed!

Brenda and Bella


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Have you asked the groomer? she maybe able to recommend some products that are ok for frequent use (i'm in uk so not sure what is avail over there), a lot of them are like this when teething but obviously not the case this time. Check out apple cider vinegar that is great for a lot of things and I have heard it helps tear staining, you can put it in food or water, it is great for their digestion and general health anyway. just google apple cider vinegar for dogs.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

What kind of food is she on? this can cause extra eye goobers and stinky face too....she is going to the groomer regular, so that should help....also a little baby face cloth every evening to get the goobers out before they get crusty could help


----------



## Sadie4 (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks Dawn, I will ask the groomer next time I take Bella. I used to use the cider vinegar, but had forgotten all about it, also good suggestion!

Thanks for your input also, Amanda. Bella has been eating Royal Canin, Dental, for small dogs. It's prescription food, my vet suggested I put her on for her teeth when I got her.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

my guess, its likely preservatives in the food giving her the extra eye boogers.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Brenda, there are a lot of foods out there that are so so much better than Royal Canin. Check out http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/
Antler chews are good for cleaning their teeth and are good for them too; lots of trace minerals in them which is why mice and other animals chew them after the deer have shed them.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

and the antlers wont add to stinky face like I find a pigs ear will


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Interesting question.....
My ruby always has "goobers" but Ralph never does, he will sometimes have a small crust in the corner of his eye (nice!!) which is very easy to remove.
Ruby however.... Sticky eyes & I always say she's a stinky chops! 
But they eat exactly the same, food, treats, water etc?? Strange


----------

